# Denon`s New Line of A/V Receivers



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Denon's New Line of Affordble HDMI Receivers

* Category:
* AV Receiver News, News

* Resources & Links:
* AV Receivers
* , Denon
* , Dolby TrueHD
* , DTS-HD Master Audio
* , HDMI 1.3b


* May 14, 2009


Review Weekly Newsletter...
Email Address: *Required



Email Marketing by VerticalResponse
denon_avR_1610.gif

Denon Electronics just introduced its line of advanced audio/video receivers with nine new offerings for 2009/2010, including three that feature industry-leading networking and Web access capabilities. New Denon receivers include the following, with expected availability dates in parenthesis: AVR-4310CI (SRP: $1,999, May '09), AVR-3310CI (SRP: $1,499, June '09), AVR-2310CI (SRP: $849, June '09), AVR-1910 (SRP: $549, May '09) and AVR-1610 (SRP: $379, May '09), as well as four new receivers in Denon's Retail Home Theater Series line, the AVR-990 (SRP: $1,499, July '09), AVR-890 (SRP: $799, June '09), AVR-790 (SRP: $499, June '09) and AVR-590 (SRP: $349, June '09).

Noted Joe Stinziano, Sr. Vice President, Sales & Marketing, Denon Electronics: "Today's home entertainment universe offers people more exciting choices than ever before, from ultra-sophisticated whole-home networked systems to basic living-room home theater and everything in between. In whatever choice a consumer makes, the audio/video receiver is an indispensable system component. After carefully considering the demands of all our customers, including both custom integrators and consumers, Denon has engineered a line of new receivers that provides users with simple solutions for all their needs, including quick and easy setup to ensure maximum performance from all source components, as well as a host of 'common sense' lifestyle features that add to a user's overall entertainment experience."

With its new receiver line, Denon provides consumers with the broadest possible range of choices in advanced, easy-to-use home entertainment solutions for every need and budget. Notably, the line features the introduction of several industry-leading performance features, including the world's first Audyssey DSX with front height or expanded width channels in the receiver category (AVR-4310CI) and Dolby Pro Logic IIz decoding in all models. By incorporating these technologies, the listener's surround experience is dramatically improved, adding a vertical component to the horizontal soundfield of both 5.1- or 7.1-channel systems. The enhanced spatial audio effect provides a new dimension of presence and depth while maintaining the integrity of the source mix and ensuring audio is always appropriate to the source material. Other advanced features now included in all Denon receivers are HDMI 1.3a Repeater Inputs with Deep Color, xv-Color and CEC (Consumer Electronics Control), analog-to-HDMI conversion and HD Audio decoding from Dolby and dts.

The new receivers are also engineered throughout to provide consumers with all the features and capabilities they need to enjoy maximum compatibility with today's home entertainment source components. For example, iPod connectivity is featured in models throughout the line, including direct digital audio connection via USB port in the AVR-4310CI.

From the first day out of the box through everyday use as the "nerve center" of a total home entertainment system, Denon's new receivers are designed for total user convenience and enjoyment. All models feature a newly designed and refreshingly easy-to-use graphical user interface (GUI). They also all feature simple one-cable HDMI connections and come with new easy-to-understand "Getting Started" guides that outline the steps of system setup, including networking setup where applicable. Notably, the new models all feature on-screen display (OSD) or GUI overlay via the HDMI connection - eliminating the frustrating necessity of additional cable switching or programming interruptions when making adjustments, such as volume, while watching HD content. Further enhancing ease-of-use, all models feature Source/Quick Select Power On and Quick Select options on the remote control.

Leading-edge lifestyle features throughout the line that further enhance user convenience and enjoyment include: Audyssey Dynamic Volume, a volume leveling technology that frees listeners from the disruptive changes in volume; Audyssey Dynamic EQ, a loudness correction technology; and Audyssey MultEQ, the in-room acoustic measurement and correction system.

Denon receivers continue to set the pace for today's revolution in home entertainment networking, with a host of exciting networking and Web access capabilities. For instance, the AVR-4310CI, AVR-3310CI and AVR-990 allow users to stream audio and photos directly from their PCs, choose from over 7,500 Internet radio stations, and connect to Rhapsody and Napster music services (subscription required). Recognizing the demand for receivers capable of delivering audio and video to multiple zones within the home, Denon's new AVR-4310CI and AVR-3310CI offer three-zone, three-source capability and all other new models feature dual-zone, dual-source capability.

As always, connectivity convenience and efficiency are a top priority in Denon's receivers, bringing consumers and professional custom integrators ideal "common sense" solutions for creating state-of-the-art multi-zone systems. Among the custom-integration features included in all Denon "CI" models are a RS-232 for 3rd Party control and assignable high current DC trigger outputs. Denon is an industry integration partner with Crestron, AMX, Universal Remote Control and RTI, underscoring its dedication to the custom integrator (CI) market and helping ensure that its products can be easily integrated into any type of CI-designed system.

Leading off Denon's new receiver line is the 7.1-channel AVR-4310CI, engineered with a full complement of leading-edge features and capabilities. It features six HDMI inputs and two parallel HDMI outputs, including a single front-panel HDMI input for added convenience. The highest resolution audio decoders are provided, including Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio for the ultimate in audio fidelity. Analog and digital video sources are upconverted via Anchor Bay Technologies VRS processing to HD quality (up to 1080p/24/60). In addition to XM and Sirius satellite radio options, the AVR-4310CI and AVR-3310CI both feature built-in HD Radio for dramatically improved fidelity. The AVR-4310CI also incorporates the advanced DENON Link 4th, featuring HDMI Clock Control - when using the HDMI interface for A/V output for Blu-ray playback in combination with Denon Link, HDMI Clock Control gives the Master Clock and Jitter reduction to be handled by the connected Denon A/V Receiver/Processor. DENON Link 4th retains all the features from the 3rd edition, including a fully balanced digital connection to handle the transmission and reduction of Jitter of SACD, DVD-Audio, and PCM signals as will as Dolby Digital and dts surround tracks. Beginning in June, owners of Denon's flagship AVR-5308CI receiver and AVP-A1HDCI Ultra-Reference 12-Channel A/V Home Theater/MultiMedia Preamplifier will be able to receive a free firmware upgrade to add DENON Link 4th.

New Retail Home Theater Series Models: High-Value, High-Performance
With their elegantly styled cosmetic design and sophisticated features, the four new 7.1-channel receivers in Denon's Retail Home Theater Series line (AVR-990, AVR-890, AVR-790 and AVR-590) offer many of the same high-quality features and capabilities that distinguish Denon receivers in the marketplace, including many of those found in the company's CI models. All models, for instance, feature simple one-cable HDMI connections, compatibility with HDMI 1.3a Repeating and Dolby Pro Logic IIz decoding providing for front height channels. The AVR-890 and AVR-990 both feature Denon's newly designed GUI with overlay via the HDMI connection, and the AVR-590 and AVR-790 both feature Denon's new enhanced icon-based OSD. Models AVR-990, AVR-890 and AVR-790 are Sirius Satellite Radio Ready (via Mini-DIN Connector), and the advanced networking Model AVR-990 adds built-in HD Radio as well as an RJ-45 Ethernet Port for third-party controllers, Mac/PC audio streaming, a Web browser function and more. All models feature 10-bit video processing, analog-to-HDMI video conversion, 24-bit/192-kHz Analog Devices DACs, and all include Audyssey Dynamic Volume, Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Audyssey MultEQ.

Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio decoding in the new Retail Home Theater Series models allow for stunning delivery of today's most advanced high-definition audio programming. Model AVR-990 features Anchor Bay Technologies ABT-2010 advanced video deinterlacing and upscaling, converting SD sources to HD. And thanks to the dedicated Denon iPod dock accessory control port on all models, users may connect and control their iPod/iPod Touch or iPhone using one of Denon's available iPod/iPhone docks, which provides on-screen artist, album and song information.

Denon has increased the number of HDMI inputs in its Retail Home Theater Series receivers (3 in the AVR-590, 4 in the AVR-790, and 5 in the AVR-890 and AVR-990), and now includes dual source and zone capabilities on all models with the exception of the AVR-590.


----------

